# Any 23 weekers??



## Pink_Sparkle

I just delivered my tiny baby boy yesterday at 23 weeks. He came because I has IC and my rescue stitch burst. 

He weighs 1lb 4oz and is in the NICU. When he was delivered he was breathing on his own, crying and whimpering. He was also very active too. He's now over 24 hours old and doing surprisingly well *knock on wood* They are even talking about the possibility of moving him from his ventilator to Cpap but they dont want to move too quickly just incase. 

Im so glad my tiny little baby has a fighting chance, as a few of the medical staff had doubted he would live and were talking "like that" before he was even here. I had to believe in him though! He didnt give up so why should we have??

Has anyone else any experience of 23 weekers? xx


----------



## NIKKIA

Hi, Idon't have any experienc of this but wanted to say thought are with you nd gladyur wee man is staying stong. xx


----------



## 25weeker

There did used to be a couple of 23 weekers on here but haven't seen them on for a while. They are in the then and now thread at the top of this forum if you want to have a look.

I am also on the bliss messageboards and there is a few 23 weekers on there too. There is also lots of information on bliss about prems and a number you can call for support if needed.

I hope you are doing ok. With the stress of your pregnancy, having a prem and hormones it will be a very emotional time xx


----------



## jandksmommy

My girl was born between the 23 and 24 week. She was 1lb 6oz at birth, dropped to 1lb by the 3rd day. Was ventilated for almost 2 months, c-pap for 3 weeks, high flow o2 for 2 weeks, then low flow O2 (which she is still on here at home). She spent 4 months in the NICU before coming home to us. She is currently a happy healthy 11lb 6 month old :)

If you have any questions on what to expect or anything else, please message me. It is not an easy road when they are this preemie but there is hope!!! If I can be of any help to you while you take this journey, I would be honored to try. Please feel free to message me with anything!


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Thanks JacksMommy, your story gives me hope. I hope my baby is as lucky. Im feeling a little overwhelmed with the whole thing but I guess thats normal. Im trying my best to get my milk flowing which is half the battle xx


----------



## jandksmommy

Overwhelming is an understatement! Things are going to get a little crazy for awhile and you are going to have some serious emotional turmoil. Just remember, its all normal for this situation. I went through stages with my emotions that made me feel like I was losing it! Keep faith and hope... I am praying for you both.


----------



## staky89

Hi. My baby was born at 28weeks. It is a hard journey with many ups and downs but they are little fighters. I wanted to post because I struggled with my milk supply. Try to drink plenty of water and I fount eating 2bowls of porridge a day helped too. And I used to have fenugreek capsules. Helped me massively. Good luck xxx


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Thank you both - it certainly is a roller coaster! I'm hoping and praying for more ups than downs but obviously that is out of my hands.

The hospital loaned me a state of the art breast pump and my supply is starting to come through - I'm glad I can feed my little man xx


----------



## Dani Rose

Mine is a 25 weeker but only 1lbs 3oz as she was a twin, she is 6 weeks now. Still tiny but getting there :)


----------



## EmSmith1980

I have a 23 weeker. She is 2.5 years old now. How is your wee one doing?

We were in neonatal for 136 days. Anya had many attempts off the vent, but finally managed to go on bipap at 5.5weeks, then moved to cpap, then nasal cannula o2.

Any questions just ask. Xx


----------



## littlebabyboy

no experience. just wanted to wish you the best of luck and congrats!


----------



## Dani Rose

Emsmith she is doing good. PDA was successful, steroids helped get her off the vent. But this last week or so her heart rate is rocketing and her oxygen requirements are creeping up.

She's gaining weight and changing all the time. Today she was sick a couple of times. 

Thanks :)


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Thanks everyone he's doing ok. He's such a determined little boy - his fighting spirit amazes us! He's got an open duct PDA which requires surgery to close it. They are hoping to get it done in the next few days...hopefully he can move forward after its done xx


----------



## Dani Rose

The PDA surgery helped Amie a lot. He sounds like a fighter :)


----------



## Cheska

I remember reading about your story with Freya last year. 

Congratulations on the birth of your baby boy. 

I'm sorry he had to come so early and you have such a rollercoaster ahead but he sounds amazing and was a good weight for 23 weeks  which will have given him a great head start on his journey. 

Wishing you both all the best and I'm sure his big sister will be looking over him.
X


----------



## jandksmommy

Hope things are going well... we are thinking of you... hugs


----------



## JoeandHarry

My twins were born at 23 weeks. They weighed 1lb 3oz and 1lb 5oz.

They have done amazingly well and are perfect. They had the usual ups and downs of NICU life but I never once doubted that they would make it. 

This is a youtube video of them if you'd like to watch https://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=qDIz5uC0r28&feature=plcp or we kept a journal which you are welcome to read www.blogspot.com/twinsjoeandharry


----------



## maxxiandniko

I too remember you from when you lost Freya. I had my twins at 28 weeks. They were 2'11 and 3'1 and stayed in the NICU for almost 2 months. They're perfectly fine now (for their corrected age). I barely made any milk. I got so engorged initially that it was like I had two rocks. The lactation specialist said she'd never seen something so bad. That calmed down but even with the state of the art pump I barely made anything. They got milk exclusively from me for the first 3 weeks and then got my milk and formula. I think with the early delivery and the stress I couldn't make much. I even tried fenugreek. None of the lactation specialists believed me. I'd sit in the pump room and everyone else was like a cow and there was me with my little vial of milk! Anyway these preemies are fighters. Yours is too.


----------



## weewdy

Congrats on your wee boy. Ive seen his facebook page and the support you are getting is amazing. He sounds like a fighter. I wish you all the best and i hope he is home with you soon.


----------



## vermeil

congratulations on your little fighter! My son was born at 27 weeks weighing 1lb4oz. We were told he would probably never make it .... he turned 3 last week, is a bright, active little boy.

You can see pics from his birth on in my signature - I remember looking at other preemie pics encouraged me on my journey

*hugs* thinking of you


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Thank you all for your kind messages. I've barely been on b&b! Ashton is doing well. He's had his PDA ligation (Thursday last week) he arrive back at our local hospital yesterday and settled in well. He's triggering well on the ventilator which is great but he's learned he can hold his breath which is quite scary!! The next step for him is working towards getting him off the ventilator .i hope and pray he is able to clear this hurdle. 
I can't believe how well his Facebook page is doing - over 6 thousand followers! I only set it up so family and friends could keep up to date with him. The support we get is truly amazing - we are so thankful xx


----------



## Dani Rose

Where in Scotland are you? Me too :)


----------



## EmSmith1980

We are in Scotland too xx


----------



## Emma&Freya

Hiya, :) im 23 weeks pregnant nearly and your story has touched me were Im sat here crying that miracles do happen xxxx


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Im in Renfrew, just outside Glasgow :) xx


----------



## TButterfly

I read your story and just had to post a comment, which is unusual for me. I lost my first daughter to IC and am so sorry for your loss. My second daughter was born prem at 24 weeks and 1 day. She is now 20 months old and very feisty, when she does something new I am so touched and feel so blessed. 

I wanted to wish you both all the best.

Thinking of you x

Please don't hesitate to pm me if you want any advice or even just to vent.

Best wishes:flower:


----------



## jozylynn896

Hi, my sister was born at 23-24 weeks. She was about the same weight. She was born with cerebral palsy. 

Thr doctors didn't even give her a chance. Yeah, they worked on her but told my mom not to expect to much. They said she wouldn't live to be five. Well today she's 22 years old and in perfect health. I mean she can't walk as she had gotten a metal hip, but she's perfectly healthy. She graduated high school in 4years. Very smart, funny too. 
But my point is, at that gestation age, they CAN have normal lives and be totally fine. Good luck and congrats!


----------



## Foxy37

Can I follow your fb page please. I am a mum of 3 and 23 weeks #4. I came on to find someone but ended up like the previous poster in tears reading your post. Totally Amazing xxxx


----------



## sunnylove

I know a woman who lives in my town who recently gave birth to 23 week triplets. One of them passed away, but the other two are puddering along nicely, and they don't even weigh 1lb!


----------

